# New Batch of Bacon



## railroader (Jun 12, 2016)

22 lbs. of pork belly in the frig starting there curing period. Using Bear's recipe. 10-14 days will be smoke-on. Hickory, smoke of choice.













20160612_112736.jpg



__ railroader
__ Jun 12, 2016


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 12, 2016)

Great !!

You're in for a Treat !!  I love Hickory on my Bacon.

I'm In!!








Bear


----------



## bauchjw (Jun 12, 2016)

:36::popcorn
Bacon....Bear's recipe? I'm in! I'm trying to get myself ready for my own attempt at bacon. I love watching someone else do their own first attempt!


----------



## redheelerdog (Jun 12, 2016)

Sounds awesome, I'm in!













Smokem-if-U-Gotem.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Jun 6, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 13, 2016)

Me too!







Al


----------



## bena (Jun 15, 2016)

OH yes more bacon please!.. you will love it!   then you will have to have a endless supply of bacon going once you share with others.


----------

